# Yamaha Gauges



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

The yamaha gauges on my Maverick are scratched and crazed so they are almost impossible to read (both tach and speedometer). Is there any way to fix the glass or do I have to entirely replace both gauges? If I have to fully replace both gauges, where is a cheap place to get new ones? Thanks..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If you are very very very good, they can be wetsanded and buffed, like headlights.
Otherwise, new ones


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

They real glass or plastic? I bought a polish from an automotive glass company that made my windshield look brand new, Would be worth a try, wetsand and work your way towards 2500 and I wouldnt see a problem, you could even sand and coat with clearcoat or a clear non blushing epoxy probably...


----------

